# What tyre is this?



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

One is 165/80/r15 86t









What's this one? What's the profile?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, All the 155 R 15 tyres that I've seen listed are 60 profile.
Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

That's the only ones I could see as well, I guess it looks like a 60, the rears are 80 and 60 looks about right when you compare them, strange it doesn't say it on the tyre, maybe it's the only profile they do on a 155/r15? I'll go for 155/60/r15
Cheers


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

They do 80 profiles and I don't know what the bottom one is. I think it's the 60 though so I'll go with that


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

An old 155-15, would have been 82 series.
Nowadays you would just fit a 155-15 80 series,or 155-15 if you can get them.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

So you think it's an 80 profile? The 82t is the series? The rear is an 80 profile but it's much taller than the front (way it should be) so I'm thinking the front will be an 60? I don't understand why it isn't stamped on the tyre? It just says 82t and the rear says 86t


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

spaceplace said:


> One is 165/80/r15 86t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until I saw your other post I was thinking it was of an old 'Beetle' I had a 1303s Big Beetle back in the '70s and that had 175x70x15 Continentals which I believe were only manufactured for the Beetle because when the time came to change them no other manufacturer made that size. I could either 'go up' or 'go down'( 165 or 185 ) with another make.
By the way the Beetle looks good.Another classic resurrected


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Forget the 82T,86T, which are load and speed ratings.
The 165,is 80 series,the old 155-15 will be 82 series,although many just called them 80 series to round them off.
Back in those days there were only 80,70 series,before a few 60 series came out later.
As posted , 155-15 was a popular radial size on Beatles, replacing 560-15 Xply


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Cheers for your input guys  basically I need to buy new tires and don't know which fronts to get? The rears are 165/80/15 so thats what I'll get for the back but what do you recommended for the front? 155/60/15 ? Is this the closest I can get to what's on there now? Cheers


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

No, buy 155-15, or 155-80-15.
What car is this for ?. The rear tyres are also very old, so you could just buy a full set of 165-15, or change to a modern size. like 175-65-15, 185-65-15 ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

They are for a 71 beetle, I just need something similar, aren't the rears a taller profile though?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Front & rear look to be the same profile from pic.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A google search gave tyre size for 1969 Beetle as.

_*A direct cross is 155SR-15 or 155/80R-15, but they're near impossible to find. 
A good quality 165SR-15 or 165/80R-15 is easy to find, & you can hardly tell the difference. *_

Hoggy.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks hoggy you're a star! I found a 155/80/r15 so I'll go with that, I think it needs to be a thin 155 to avoid rubbing on the arches, I think the back maybe looks bigger because it's a 165 with neg camber, I'll go with that though, thanks for your help once again


----------

